# How much would a ring of undetectable alignment cost?



## rom90125 (Mar 3, 2007)

Assuming the ring is continuous;

And if you would be so kind as to explain how you determined the cost...it is late here and I'm not following the guidelines all that well.

Thanks.


----------



## Sithobi1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ring of Mind Shielding is 8000 gp...


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd recommend building based off a cleric creator since bards were given the spell at an earlier level to aid the class, not item creation.

2nd level spell x 3rd level caster x 2000 gp = 6000gp
Divide by one half because of 24 spell duration. 
Ignore slot affinity because it is a ring
Market price 3000 gp

I’d recommend making the price much higher in a game where having the wrong alignment will have bad results. I’d recommend a higher price in general due to how complete the protection is.


----------



## lottrbacchus (Mar 4, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> I'd recommend building based off a cleric creator since bards were given the spell at an earlier level to aid the class, not item creation.
> 
> 2nd level spell x 3rd level caster x 2000 gp = 6000gp
> Divide by one half because of 24 spell duration.
> ...



rings do seem to be extra tricky, and i wish there were better guidelines for cost.  the dmg even says that ring costs are difficult to formularize.

as i read the chart, there is no dividing the cost by two for continuous items, but frank does correctly state that there is no slot affinity modifier.  so the way i read the guidelines are that a ring should cost: spell level x caster level x 2000.

then we look at ring of feather falling.  it is 2200 instead of 2000.  this is probably because it activates itself under the correct conditions (if you are knocked out and fall off a cliff, the ring will activate) so is 10% more.  

what about freedom of movement?  this is truly continuous and the divine focus has a negligible cost.  so 4 x 7 x 2000 gives us 28000.  but the listed price is 40000.  so it seems that freedom of movement warrants a game balance premium of about 40%.

invisibility?   2 X 3 x 1800 (command word instead of continuous) = 10800 but the listed price is 20000, so almost double the price in the interest of game balance.

on the other hand, the ring of mind shielding has a caster level lower than needed for the prerequisite spell, and defeats a second and fourth level spell in addition to masking alignment for the low low price of 8000.

end result?  unless you bump up the price of mind shielding, i'd go for 6000.


----------

